# turkey hunting books



## turkeyhook (May 4, 2014)

Folks,what is some how to books on turkey hunting? I have been thinking about getting me some after season to give me something to check out in the off season.I know RAY EYE has some but I just don't know.


----------



## turkeyhook (May 7, 2014)

91 views ,but no replies.


----------



## Killdee (May 7, 2014)

OK, I'll try to help.
 Turkey hunting with Charley Elliot
The Grand spring hunt Jacob-Conger
anything by Ray Eye would likely be helpful
Since I know it all about turkey hunting I prefer the story telling books which still have good tips and are educational in how folks killed a particular hard to kill gobbler,unusual hunts and plain funny stuff. A few of them are,
A one man game by the late Ken Morgan
Native Turkeys by Herb McClure
The old pro turkey hunter Gene Nunnery
Bird of courage  Wade S Wineman Jr.
And anything turkey related by Tom Kelly

Here is an ebay link that may help you, some of these books are out of print and expensive. Also a Jim Casada link for older hard to find stuff, you can email Jim for recommendations for what your looking for as well
Good luck
Kd

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...k&_nkw=turkey+hunting+book&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.jimcasadaoutdoors.com/


----------



## kiltman (May 8, 2014)

Native Turkeys by Herb McClure
Turkey hunter's bible by John Phillips


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2014)

If you want to learn the wild turkey, get Illumination In The Flatwoods, by Joe Hutto.


----------



## humdandy (May 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want to learn the wild turkey, get Illumination In The Flatwoods, by Joe Hutto.


----------



## GLS (May 8, 2014)

I'm probably the last person on this forum not to have seen the PBS Emmy award winning show on Nature based upon Hutto's book.  It can be viewed online at this site.  Note:  This is not the direct link to the video.  The link appears at this page, however.
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/my-life-as-a-turkey/full-episode/7378/


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 8, 2014)

GLS said:


> I'm probably the last person on this forum not to have seen the PBS Emmy award winning show on Nature based upon Hutto's book.  It can be viewed online at this site.  Note:  This is not the direct link to the video.  The link appears at this page, however.
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/my-life-as-a-turkey/full-episode/7378/



Second to last maybe.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## kiltman (May 8, 2014)

> get Illumination In The Flatwoods, by Joe Hutto.



  I forgot about that one.  I enjoyed it more than any of the others.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 8, 2014)

Re-reading Her McClure'a book. He loaned me a copy of his book from Leon Johenning entitled: The Turkey Hunter's Guide...a great how, when and why book if there ever was one. I don't know where you would find one, but it is sure worth reading!!!


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want to learn the wild turkey, get Illumination In The Flatwoods, by Joe Hutto.



X 2  Great book!


----------



## Gator8em (May 9, 2014)

Illumination In The Flatwoods said:
			
		

> I could of used that same title had I written a book about my "experimental" years right out of High School.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 10, 2014)

After the Hunt, by Lovett Williams.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2014)

Arrowhead95 said:


> After the Hunt, by Lovett Williams.





Mr. Lovett Williams passed away a little over a week ago. A very wise man in the ways of turkeys.


----------



## spydermon (May 10, 2014)

Not one mention of  the tenth legion by tom Kelly!...im surprised!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Not one mention of  the tenth legion by tom Kelly!...im surprised!





See post #3.


----------



## spydermon (May 10, 2014)

But no mention of that specific book....its the holy grail of turkey books


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 10, 2014)

Have seen bits and pieces of the PBS Nature show. Just watched it all the way through - and wow! Amazing story. Great video. 

Hutto said something profound that really caught my attendion: 

"We don't have a priviledged access to reality. So many of us live either in the past or in the future - and betray the moment, and in some sense we forget to live our lives. The wild turkeys were always reminding me to live my life."


----------



## Ben Athens (May 10, 2014)

Ray Eyes book called a practicle guide to turkey hunting is a good book. Spring Gobbler Fever by Michael Hanback is another good one.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 11, 2014)

Everyone who turkey hunts should have to read illumination in the flatwoods


----------



## turkeyhook (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys for helping me out. This is an great start. I am going to order some books tonight.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (May 12, 2014)

Birds of courage came in the mail today!


----------



## Jim Casada (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll indulge in a bit of shameless self-promotion. For those of you interested in the old masters of turkey hunting, my book, "Remembering the Greats," profiles 27 of them. Details on my website, www.jimcasadaoutdoors.com.
Jim Casada
P. S. Off in about 15 minutes with neighbor, good buddy and talented callmaker Darrin Dawkins to do some pre-season scouting.


----------



## herb mcclure (Feb 28, 2015)

Turkey men, I have no intention of saying anything about Native Turkeys on this thread.
 However, The Joe Hutton Book I would recommend to every, would-be and seasoned turkey man, to read. Because, Joe documented a turkey's life, learning from the turkeys things that know one will ever learn from another man. 

I too, have lived the life of a turkey, real free-range Wild Turkeys, living on by homestead in the mountains-with my wife and me. 

Did you know that wild turkeys can tell the difference between people, as well as the differences of autos. When a strange car was coming up my long driveway, the turkeys were gone, before the car ever got to the house; same as a dog can tell a strange car and bark.

    Momma hens, come every spring to our place and lay, hatch and raise their flock, and then return back to the high mountains on USF land, to spend the winters there, after leaf-drop occurs in the fall; returning again in the spring time green-up.  Turkeys have done this now for15 years.  And yes they have come through there already this year in the snow. 

I am a student of all wild turkeys and they are my teachers.

Kentucky Headhunter, on another thread, hit that nail on it's head, when he stated, " To learn how to be a turkey hunter, one should be a student of wild turkeys".

This is very true, and that's what Joe Hutto learned from imprinter those Florida turkeys. 

Leon Johenning, is the one who insisted I get turkeys to learn from, this was back in the 1960's. He confirmed  to me, he himself, learn more from turkeys than any man. 

herb mcclure


----------

